# 150000 milestone



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I past the 150000 today. Another CTD to add to the few that made it this far. I think Diesel has his on a treadmill in his garage lol.
The last 50000 miles have gone well, only one CEL I cleared 2000 miles back and it never returned. Replaced original tires at 120000 miles, still same brake shoes. Run mobil1 ESP 5w30 which I change every 8000 miles. 
On to the next 50000 milestone


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Gator said:


> I past the 150000 today. Another CTD to add to the few that made it this far. I think Diesel has his on a treadmill in his garage lol.
> The last 50000 miles have gone well, only one CEL I cleared 2000 miles back and it never returned. Replaced original tires at 120000 miles, still same brake shoes. Run mobil1 ESP 5w30 which I change every 8000 miles.
> On to the next 50000 milestone


Does Mobil1 ESP 5w30 get quite loud at about 2/3 of the OCI? It was a strange thing to hear in my car.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Never noticed it to get louder. But I drive semis for a living so the car is quiet to what I'm used to hearing


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats!!! Enjoy the next 50K ;-)


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats Gator. You have a great car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done young man.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats on reaching 150,000 miles. At what mileage did you replace your timing belt? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Timing belt was replaced around 105000 miles


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats. I'll update your distance badge and my records this weekend.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

way to go Gator! :goodjob:


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congrats as well.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just hope the next 50000 go as well as the last


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Replaced stock tires after 120000 miles with Michelin Defenders. Rated for 100000 miles. 
We will see how far we get on these. The Goodyear accurance did me well to last 120000 miles with a lot of tread left but they where puncture prone. I don't seem to get the mileage from the defenders that I did with the stock tire but time will tell


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Gator said:


> I past the 150000 today. Another CTD to add to the few that made it this far. I think Diesel has his on a treadmill in his garage lol.
> The last 50000 miles have gone well, only one CEL I cleared 2000 miles back and it never returned. Replaced original tires at 120000 miles, still same brake shoes. Run mobil1 ESP 5w30 which I change every 8000 miles.
> On to the next 50000 milestone


50K avg/year, you sir are a driving MACHINE. Congrats on 150K and thank you for your service! :usa:


----------

